# l)()WN Family Farmhouse (As good as it gets folks)



## jerm IX (Jan 15, 2013)

A little over a week after our first visit, I returned to this farm with three other eager urban explorers. Less than five minutes after our arrival, the farmer, a descendant of the deceased l)()WN family members, pulled up in a tractor with a bail of hay. He was less than happy with our presence inside the home and voiced his displeasure vehemently and at length before asking us, or rather allowing us, to leave.

Furthermore, via online correspondence, another relative voiced his displeasure with the original version of this post. 

With that said, out of respect, this post was removed from my blog for a one year period. Upon reposting it, the text used was modified so as not to appear in basic search engine queries of the family name. Also, exterior photos were excluded from the post. I will never share any specific location information, nor will I ever return to the property.

Definitely one of the best I've ever seen.

(This is an updated version of the original post shared very briefly in early January 2012)

Come on in...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/01/abandonment-issues-lwn-family-farmhouse.html



Here is a sample of a few of some of the most interesting shots...




Toy cars by jerm IX, on Flickr




Stevenson & Co. Square Grand by jerm IX, on Flickr




Family portrait by jerm IX, on Flickr




Certificate of Marriage - March 27, 1918 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Fox stole by jerm IX, on Flickr




Picking up an old guitar, strumming its surviving strings, only to have one snap. Approaching an old steam trunk and opening it, only to have it cave in on itself and collapse its interior ceiling. by jerm IX, on Flickr




Fred l)()WN's first car by jerm IX, on Flickr




Negative by jerm IX, on Flickr




Negative inverted by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2013)

good  .


----------



## the kwan (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic, gotta love the history.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 15, 2013)

The marriage certificate is poignant...

Great idea inverting the negative!


----------



## mookster (Jan 15, 2013)

Amazing!! What a time capsule


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks peeps. This is one of my favorite houses.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Brilliant, I wish I'd seen the full report now too but I respect yours and the farmers wishes.

I'm such a muppet, I scrolled down to the negative, copied and pasted into mspaint to invert it to see the real pic, THEN scrolled further down to find you'd already done it for us


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 15, 2013)

this is a bit special!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 15, 2013)

That negative inversion is mint fella!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 16, 2013)

love it! brilliant splore


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2013)

Great find and nice pics, maybe including the personal photos and documents wasn’t such a good idea, always the chance that you’d upset the relatives and you had ample material for a damn good post without them, which I thoroughly enjoyed. Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 16, 2013)

Fab place, great pics


----------



## Riviera Heritage (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing places & nice pics


----------



## Stussy (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing find there, pics are top notch! The toy cars are pretty awesome!


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I really do appreciate the feedback. I really enjoy sharing these stories. 

As far as the info revealed, a ton of time and effort and discussion went into deciding how to share it. The time comes when you just have to stand by it and move on.


----------

